# Crushed coral or pool filter sand?



## Ahab (Jan 20, 2010)

I currently have crushed coral in my 75 & it works well for buffering the ph & it cleans easy! But I'm setting up another 55 & I'm thinking of trying pfs! But I'm having really good luck as is & if it's not broke don't fix it right? So what are the advantages of pfs over crushed coral & how is it easier to clean? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok....here's where I can actually help. LOL The PFS is really natural looking...IMO...and easy to clean.

I have put crushed coral in the gray inserts of m Emperor 400's, and they do help buffer well. I still have a half of a bag left of the crushed coral, and was thinking of adding it to the PFS, but not sure yet. I will be looking to get a canister filter within the next few weeks, but i will be keeping the Emperor's, maybe 2 of the 3, along with whatever I choose.

I must admit that the crushed coral looks excellent for substrate, but I'm using it for kind of a different purpose.

I used PFS as a personal preference. It looks really natural, and the brand I used is tan.....not white. But I really like the whiter kind, and was considering of mixing it with the tan sand I have now. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

By the way....the PFS is ALOT easier to clean than playsand. I noticed alot of the members here are steering away from the play sand. My PFS is heavy, and it dosent cloud water whatsoever. As clean as it is from the bag, I recommend rinsing it anyway. There will be dust in the bag, but not as much as the clay and whatnot in the playsand.

It's all about YOUR preference.


----------



## davidsrego (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Johnny said:


> By the way....the PFS is ALOT easier to clean than playsand. I noticed alot of the members here are steering away from the play sand. My PFS is heavy, and it dosent cloud water whatsoever. As clean as it is from the bag, I recommend rinsing it anyway. There will be dust in the bag, but not as much as the clay and whatnot in the playsand.
> 
> It's all about YOUR preference.


Yup. I found the pool filter sand much easier to clean than crushed coral. It's also substantially cheaper.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Notice how the cichlids always pick up the substate with their mouth and blow it all over the place? they love doing that. The PFS is smooth and the crushed coral is like a mouth full of razor blades. the packing moma's scare up the eggs and fry with those razor blades. IMO.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

+1 on price.


----------

